# Israel, NSA May Have Hacked Antivirus Firm Kaspersky Lab



## Bleipriester (Jun 13, 2015)

I don´t think these services know any limits...

http://www.tomsguide.com/us/kaspersky-hack-israel-nsa,news-21084.html


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 13, 2015)

Oh well........  Now to find out if it's really true.......


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh well........  Now to find out if it's really true.......


There will probably no evidence but the complexity and the similarity to previous malware believed to be run by the Israelis and the things this new malware is spying out indicates, that Mossad/NSA are behind it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well........  Now to find out if it's really true.......
> ...


Good, give em a taste of their own medicine.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 14, 2015)

Kaspersky his hacking others?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Kaspersky his hacking others?


Ya sure he's not?  

Is he friends with Putin?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2015)

Let's not forget his KGB-sponsored training, his tenure as a Soviet intelligence officer, his alliance with Vladimir Putin’s regime, and his deep and ongoing relationship with Russia’s Federal Security Service.........  Uuummmmm........


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Let's not forget his KGB-sponsored training, his tenure as a Soviet intelligence officer, his alliance with Vladimir Putin’s regime, and his deep and ongoing relationship with Russia’s Federal Security Service.........  Uuummmmm........


You don´t have to like Putin but it is American companies that are forced to provide data to the government, not Russian.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Kaspersky his hacking others?
> ...


Is there some suggestion he does?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Never said there was, simply asked if you were sure he wasn't. 
Are you actually saying you trust him??!!  


Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's not forget his KGB-sponsored training, his tenure as a Soviet intelligence officer, his alliance with Vladimir Putin’s regime, and his deep and ongoing relationship with Russia’s Federal Security Service.........  Uuummmmm........
> ...


Yeah, right........ 
Where have you been hiding?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well........  Now to find out if it's really true.......
> ...


Oh, by the way, friends of yours?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Let me say: I don´t distrust him.
But I don´t trust AV-Suites in general.



Ringel05 said:


> Yeah, right........
> Where have you been hiding?


I haven´t been benighted by the anti-Russian propaganda that now lasts for a time. You should not as well. The West has preferred to install its regime in Ukraine to maintaining a good relationship with Russia and the constant propaganda in our "free" press is the result.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I'm not benighted by any propaganda, even "The West has preferred to install its regime in Ukraine to maintaining a good relationship with Russia" bull shit.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Smart reply, Ringel05. However, weren´t you benighted by propaganda, you wouldn´t consider my statement propaganda.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


If you say so.......  You don't use tovarisch any more, do ya.......


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 14, 2015)

If you say so..


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> If you say so..


Ya never did answer my "friends of yours" question......


----------



## jillian (Jun 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh well........  Now to find out if it's really true.......



why would he want to do that. it's so much more interesting to make things up


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2015)

jillian said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well........  Now to find out if it's really true.......
> ...


Could be true, could be a ploy by the RFS, in this game one can never be sure unless that one is party to it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > If you say so..
> ...


I am confused now. Is that some kind of friend request? Thought, this boards doesn't feature friends anymore.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> If you say so..


*Russia and the Menace of Unreality*




> At the NATO summit in Wales last week, General Philip Breedlove, the military alliance’s top commander, made a bold declaration. Russia, he said, is waging “the most amazing information warfare blitzkrieg we have ever seen in the history of information warfare.”
> 
> It was something of an underestimation. The new Russia doesn’t just deal in the petty disinformation, forgeries, lies, leaks, and cyber-sabotage usually associated with information warfare. It reinvents reality, creating mass hallucinations that then translate into political action. Take Novorossiya, the name Vladimir Putin has given to the huge wedge of southeastern Ukraine he might, or might not, consider annexing. The term is plucked from tsarist history, when it represented a different geographical space. Nobody who lives in that part of the world today ever thought of themselves as living in Novorossiya and bearing allegiance to it—at least until several months ago. Now, Novorossiya is being imagined into being: Russian media are showing maps of its ‘geography,’ while Kremlin-backed politicians are writing its ‘history’ into school textbooks. There’s a flag and even a news agency (in English and Russian). There are several Twitter feeds. It’s like something out of a Borges story—except for the very real casualties of the war conducted in its name.



Russia and the Menace of Unreality - The Atlantic

Soooo, are you one of the propagandists or one of the tools?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Not even a good deflection......  Try again.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 14, 2015)

jillian said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well........  Now to find out if it's really true.......
> ...


What did I "make up".


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 14, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The board doesn't feature friends, indeed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


All of a sudden you're doing a lot of bobbing, dodging and weaving........  Uuuuummmm.......  Where did you say you lived again?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 15, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Don´t know what you are talking about.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 15, 2015)

How was your time at Dzerzhinsky?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 15, 2015)

Still don´t know what it is about


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 15, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Still don´t know what it is about


You're not very good at this, are ya......  Don't let your handler see this thread......


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Still don´t know what it is about
> ...


I see, the infiltration attempts of the satanic bastard clan terrorizing me all day bears fruit here.
Let me make clear:
I am a free person and all attempts of the children mafia to take my freedom away from me were thwarted.


----------



## waltky (Jan 25, 2017)

Kaspersky manager arrested...





*Anti-hacking manager at Russian cybersecurity firm arrested*
_Thursday 26th January, 2017 -  A manager at Russia's biggest cybersecurity firm in charge of investigating hacking attacks has been arrested._


> Kaspersky Lab confirmed reports in Russia's respected Kommersant newspaper that Ruslan Stoyanov, head of its computer incidents investigations unit, was arrested in December.  Kommersant said that Stoyanov was arrested along with a senior Russian FSB intelligence officer and that they both face charges of treason.  Kaspersky's spokeswoman, Maria Shirokova, said in a statement that Stoyanov's arrest "has nothing to do with Kaspersky Lab and its operations".  She said the company has no details of the charges Stoyanov faces, but added that the investigation dates back to the time before Stoyanov was hired by Kaspersky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> I don´t think these services know any limits...
> 
> Israel, NSA May Have Hacked Antivirus Firm Kaspersky Lab


Of course it's always possible (and highly likely) Moscow did that in order to blame the US and Israel........  Oops........


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Ya know, either you're a completely delusional dupe or an agent of the Russian Federation.  No other explanation could possibly be valid......


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 16, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well........  Now to find out if it's really true.......
> ...


Sure thing tovaitch.......


----------

